# Purrs to you all!



## bazsmum (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Just joined here as i sooo love my animals and want to meet likewise ppl!

i have four cats, Gnarla shes 15 and a deaf house cat, Baz hes 15 months old and just been found after been awol for 12 days in a garage! Yagga hes 8 months old and lola 3 months old little darling........aw!

Each has diff personality, each adorable in diff ways :lol: 

Hope to meet some cat lovers here

Ruth x


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

bazsmum said:


> Hope to meet some cat lovers here


I think you're in the right place for that :lol: :lol: Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, would love to see pics  .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there Ruth, welcome. You definitely came to the right place


----------



## bazsmum (Aug 26, 2006)

*pics in gallery!*



DesnBaby said:


> Welcome, would love to see pics  .


couldnt get them on here so put them in my member gallery if you would like to look there


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Welcome!
I haven't been on this site in a while, but I'm back for a bit.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: pics in gallery!*



bazsmum said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, would love to see pics  .
> ...


Very cute


----------

